# Rats eating marijuana....



## Ruka

Okay, so my Great Uncle has terminal cancer, for which he smokes medical marijuana. He also has two rats, well, lately his supply has been going down, just as the rats started to be able to escape their cage...

We think they are eating it.

Is this dangerous to them? I seriously have no idea what to say, it's just so... Weird.. I fear they will get high from eating it, what signs should we watch for? 

My Uncle has since moved his pot (obviously), but he's worried about his two girls and asked me to ask here.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie

There was a post awhile ago where someone's rat ate some marijuana and I think everything was okay. As long as it's just pot with nothing mixed in it should be totally fine.


----------



## Ruka

Jenzie said:


> There was a post awhile ago where someone's rat ate some marijuana and I think everything was okay. As long as it's just pot with nothing mixed in it should be totally fine.


I didn't see that post, could you link it? His rats are his life, he loves them with all of his heart, they are what keeps him going.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie

I can't figure out how to link from the app but I just tried and if you search "marijuana" it's the second post that comes up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jokerfest

My rats have been intentionally fed pot multiple times by a family member and those two rats are now over two years old.
Nothing ever happened to them, it didn't even give them the munchies.
But they enjoyed eating it.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Honestly, I can't see the potential harm. There are no known cases of death from marijuana as it cannot be overdosed. Basically... it's just like any other herb that has been used medicinally for countless years. 

An important thing to note here is that we need to differentiate between smoking and consuming. The smoke itself may cause respiratory irritation depending on how your uncle goes about it. A good friend of mine that has since passed used her medicinal marijuana in food rather than smoking because it did seem to irritate her lungs.

If his rats are just ingesting it, I don't see that they have done any harm to themselves. Now, I can't say that I think it should continue! Perhaps there is a way to rat-proof the marijuana until the escaping problem is solved.


----------



## HolyyMoleyy

No worries about them getting high, you can only get high when the THC is activated by heat(smoking, cooking, baking). Otherwise it should act like any other plant, if they eat a ton it might give them green poop, but they should be fine.


----------



## apac

stealing your uncles pot and blaming the rats! brilliant!


----------



## ratclaws

Marijuana is bad, mmmmmkay? But seriously, they should be fine. Like someone else said, the THC compounds aren't activated until it's heated up. If they were weed brownies that they were eating, WELL that would be a different story...


----------



## Freerangepirate

HolyyMoleyy said:


> No worries about them getting high, you can only get high when the THC is activated by heat(smoking, cooking, baking). Otherwise it should act like any other plant, if they eat a ton it might give them green poop, but they should be fine.


Not true. When pot is processed by the liver, the THC becomes 11-hydroxy-THC, and that is more psychoactive than burnt or heated up THC. I still would not worry about any harm to them, the only real harm from pot is the smoke inhalation. On a side note I had a very sick 1 year old rat who stopped eating and drinking, brought her to the vet and they could not figure out what was wrong with her. After trying all they told me to do with no progress, and she was almost just a skeleton, I ran some very fresh marijuana through my vaporizer and shot a little in her face a few times. 10 minutes later she was eating and drinking like there was no tomorrow. Did this for ten days, she gained her weight back and also lived to be just over three years old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

